# AMA's newest and oldest rescue



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We got a little old man Maltese out of the L.A. animal control today. Tami Z. made the trip to the Carson Animal Control and then drove to meet the gal that is going to foster him. You arent going to believe this but this 17 y.o. boy was taken to the A.C a few weeks ago. He was rescued and then returned to the A.C. by that adopter. He was once a very special boy with the name of Prince. He is now pretty much blind and may be deaf, but will sit on your lap and give love and licks. Now how could anyone take this poor soul that loved them all his life and put him in an animal control?? :angry: He needs some meds for his eyes that are covered with cataracts and some meds for the infection in the gums that no longer have teeth. My hope for this sweet boy is to keep him happy and loved and comfortable for the rest of the time he has left on earth with us. Breaks my heart that anyone would dump a dog that was obviously well loved at one time. So when they are old and have issues, wonder if they want to be dumped?? Hope I can get his pic in here. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:angry: are you kidding me:angry: that makes me soooooo mad:angry: I hope his owners have a hard time sleeping at night,:angry:he's a baby doll, I hope he gets a wonderful mom and dad that will pamper him and make him feel so special. Looking at his picture melts my heart:wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little guy. How very sad that he ended up at animal control. Someone had to have once loved him & took good care of him. I'm glad Tami rescued him & he's in good hands now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

17 years old and someone dumped him? :exploding:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> 17 years old and someone dumped him? :exploding:


 

oh ya I agree:exploding::crying:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh my gosh,I'm just crying... :crying:Those seniors always tug at my heart strings. I took many seniors over the years,out of shelters to retire at our place. Sad that his adopter turned him back in. I'd take him in 2 seconds.... 
Hugs and kisses to this little soul....and hopefully a new home soon.:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh ya I agree:exploding::crying:


Me too! I just can't fathom it at all. :angry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Beyond heartbreaking.:smcry: First he gets kicked to the curb by his owners and then how could someone adopt him and then put him back there. How much trouble could that little guy be? I will never understand people as long as I live. I'm so happy he's out of there. Thanks Tami.:wub: I also can't believe he's 17!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What kind of person does that!!! How would they
like it when they get old if their family just kicks them
to the curb? What goes around comes around!!!
Poor little guy.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Sad he was dumped, great he has been rescued!! Maybe he could be Hope's boyfriend?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:exploding:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This isn't right. This isn't fair. This isn't how people should treat their beloved friends.

I'm so upset -- just sitting here crying. I just want to take this little fluff in my arms and hold him and love him forever.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe the person who had him in the family passed on?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He's precious. I'm sure someone will love him for the time he has left. Hang in there, Prince!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This is heartbreaking.:crying 2: Thank you to all who are helping him to live out his days with love.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't even know what to say. 

God bless you for helping him.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe the rescuer died and her/his family might have turned him in? Some folks just don't know that there are rescues out there to take these dogs, especially specialty breed rescues. The original rescuer had to know about rescues, so it baffles me.

I feel so bad for this little guy. I sure hope he can find a home that will love him for the rest of his days.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Poor little guy. I hope he can live out his life in comfort now....someone will need him on their lap....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't even begin to say how much this surprises me and breaks my heart. For this little guy to have lived to be 17 then you have to assume that someone took very good care of him so how could they dump him at animal control? I'm wondering if maybe his owner passed away and a family member did this. Whatever the case ..... shame on them! Bless his heart, I'm so glad he's out of there and in good hands. This truly is heartbreaking. 
:smcry:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just an update on this precious boy. He went to the vets today and he may actually have some vision, but the eye infection is so bad it is crusting over his eyes. He doesnt have cataracts though.:aktion033: He has eye meds and some antibiotics for the gum infection, so he will be well soon. He is being loved and well cared for by his foster Mom Sarah Stangeland, who says she will just keep him for all his days. He was laying happily on a pillow next to her on the couch today. Thankgoodness for people like Sarah that make room in their homes for these special old souls. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you Edie and thank you so much Sarah. This little boy deserves the love you're giving him and I know you will be rewarded with his love and gratitude. You're an angel.:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just don't understand how this could happen to that sweet baby. Thank you Tami for getting that boy out of there and thank you Sarah for taking care of him.:grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG what a sweet sweet little guy.... even at his ripe old age and circumstances, I see so much hopefulness on that little face... what a doll baby!!!! Sending big hugs to this little one...:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just an update on this precious boy. He went to the vets today and he may actually have some vision, but the eye infection is so bad it is crusting over his eyes. He doesnt have cataracts though.:aktion033: He has eye meds and some antibiotics for the gum infection, so he will be well soon. He is being loved and well cared for by his foster Mom Sarah Stangeland, who says she will just keep him for all his days. He was laying happily on a pillow next to her on the couch today. Thankgoodness for people like Sarah that make room in their homes for these special old souls. Hugs,Edie


 
Sarah please give that boy love from me. I love that little guy. I know his last days will be with ones who love him. Thank you


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

God Bless you Sarah! That little man is so cute. What a happy ending.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you, Sarah!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Sarah is an angel. I hope this sweetie gets spoiled and pampered for the rest of his days.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> We got a little old man Maltese out of the L.A. animal control today. Tami Z. made the trip to the Carson Animal Control and then drove to meet the gal that is going to foster him. You arent going to believe this but this 17 y.o. boy was taken to the A.C a few weeks ago. He was rescued and then returned to the A.C. by that adopter. He was once a very special boy with the name of Prince. He is now pretty much blind and may be deaf, but will sit on your lap and give love and licks. Now how could anyone take this poor soul that loved them all his life and put him in an animal control?? :angry: He needs some meds for his eyes that are covered with cataracts and some meds for the infection in the gums that no longer have teeth. My hope for this sweet boy is to keep him happy and loved and comfortable for the rest of the time he has left on earth with us. Breaks my heart that anyone would dump a dog that was obviously well loved at one time. So when they are old and have issues, wonder if they want to be dumped?? Hope I can get his pic in here. Hugs,Edie


Oh Dear Edie, he is precious. Bless all the angels who saved him. I can't even stomach what was done to him, but so grateful that angels, stepped in.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

God bless and thank you to all who do rescue work. I'm so glad that he has a nice life now.


----------

